# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Tasks of the Month & Year >  >  Task of the Month for June 2017

## PercyLucid

*NEW:* Do you have a Task of the Month suggestion that you would love to get chosen?
Now you have the chance to suggest new tasks of the month by clicking the
*Future Task of the Month Suggestion Thread.*
If you complete a current TOTM, you will be able to vote on suggestions for the next month!

Introduction:
This topic is for the Lucid Tasks that are assigned by the Lucid Task Club and the On-Topic Administrator. Please attempt any or all of   these tasks throughout the month.

*Report back in this thread, even if you didn't successfully accomplish the task. Your efforts should make interesting reading! This is required in order to get credit, it is no longer sufficient just to say that you did it.*





> *How to get your wings*
> 
> *When you complete a task:*  Go to your control panel, then to permission groups, and request to be in the group that applies to the task that you've done: one basic or both, one advanced or both, bonus or how many tasks of the year. Please note, that we now have wings for every task. Requesting to join the group will upon approval also grant you access to Lucid Task Club.
> 
> Of course you still need to post the pertinent part of the dream here and link to your DJ entry. 
> Format of your post:
> [Basic, Advanced...] -[Name of the Task] - [success or fail] - [pertinent part of a dream] - [link to dj]
> For example:
> Basic - Drive a car - success 
> ...




Whoever completes any of these tasks gets the following goodies until the end of the month:
Your name will be displayed in *ORANGE* in the online members list at the bottom of the main forum page.You will receive a special title and badge.You will receive access to the "Lucid Task Club" which is a limited access forum for people that complete a lucid task each month. Members of this club can vote for submitted suggestions for the next month's tasks. Access to the Lucid Task Club will also grant you early access to the next month's tasks, giving you a 2-3 day window to keep your wings for the following month. 
*Tasks for this month:*

*Basic Task i* - While lucid, recall your name, where your sleeping body is in waking life, where do you live, work or go to school at, and where did you grow up. What else can you recall? Recall as much as you can.  _(Gab)_ 
*Basic Task ii* - Try biting into a hard object. What happens?  _(KarlaB18)_ 

*Advanced Task i* - As you look in a mirror, try and change your appearance, almost like you're photoshopping yourself.    _(KarlaB18)_ 
*Advanced Task ii* - Make the stars of the night sky fall down. Find one of them. Is it a person, a power-up or something else?  _(Letaali)_ 

*BONUS TASK!!* - Literally flip the dream scene upside down. Are you still on the ground or are you falling into the sky? Will you end up in space? _(KarlaB18)_


* JUNE'S BEGINNER TASKS*: (Anybody feel free to have fun with these, but you'll get wings only if you are a beginner. Some will change each month!)


1. Slow down, look around, describe what you see.
2. Touch the ground. What is it? Grass, asphalt?
3. Look at your body. What are you wearing?
4. Say something out loud.
5. Look behind you.
6. Look at the skies. Are there clouds, stars?
7. Make your fingers longer, or your hand by trying to reach for something further away


1. 
2. Enter a store and browse. Any interesting stuff?
3. Talk through a mic, what happens?.
4. Grab the gun from a cop. How does the cop react?
5. Enter the kitchen from a random restaurant. What happens?
6. Ask a DC to sing you a song.
7. Open a big chest and enter it, it will take you somewhere... report back!

----------


## gab

Sorry Percy, I added another (first) set of Beginner tasks, since the second set is not really Beginner. Beginner tasks are for those with super short lucids, and they need to be something you can do right there and then, coz you have less than 5 seconds to do it.

And did I miss something? The bonus that was picked was not voted on?

----------


## PercyLucid

> Sorry Percy, I added another (first) set of Beginner tasks, since the second set is not really Beginner. Beginner tasks are for those with super short lucids, and they need to be something you can do right there and then, coz you have less than 5 seconds to do it.
> 
> And did I miss something? The bonus that was picked was not voted on?



There was a triple draw, woblybil's suggested that task and I tie-broked it  :tongue2: 

About the beginner tasks, we can leave two sets then. I got PMs from certain beginners suggesting to up it up a notch. All of them are in the Basic task tier or lower. #4 and #7 does not require to (rob the bank / go to another world) but just open a wardrobe or point at someone with your finger  :smiley:  Even beginner tasks needs to be motivating, reason why I change them except for #1, which is a MUST HAVE for them every single month (and good for pro's too, not doing so many stuff, but slowing down and enjoy the actual dream passively, like if you were not lucid, but being lucid  :smiley:  (keep RCing of course...)

----------


## gab

I agree that Beginner tasks need to be motivating. But if someone has lucids long enough to rob the bank or go to Hogwarts, then he can do the basic or advanced tasks.

Beginners are again, for those with super short lucids, when you realize you got lucid, and before you wake up, all you have time to do is something that's right there. I have longer lucids now, but I remember when for years I used to have 5 sec lucids. I had no chance to even attempt any of the TOTM, no mater how motivating they were. And believe me, even such a simple task as touching the ground or saying something out loud can be challenging.

Maybe we have already forgotten, how rewarding even simple tasks, such as looking at the skies or touching the ground could be. You are very advanced lucid dreamer, Percy, and you are a natural, if I'm not mistaken. So these short and "mundane" task may be boring to you. But these are for beginners. I would like to have them included in every month TOTMs.

----------


## PercyLucid

True, but I believe we both have a point and a mistake here hehe, so I decided to combine the both:

- In my end, maybe I was upping it up a notch without noticing (even though just opening a wardrobe or saying "gimme all the cash" takes a few seconds), but adding some spice is important. Especially, to give them a little more chances to challenge themselves. This is why, I removed some of my harder ones and removed some of yours too, to make the 7 with a (beginner difficulty scale) to go for tougher challenges (take a shower or ride a bike) or try to earn their wings (the first wings are always special!) with easier tasks such as looking around.

In fact, Gab, I am thinking of making #1 a must *in every single dream* to Beginners Challenges. Even with a 1-2 second lucid, they can achieve it and at the same time, it will get them used to observe their surroundings (which will bring more lucids) and also learn from early on to stabilize the dreams. (And to find convenient stuff like bikes, TVs, grass or someone behind to look at  ::D:  What are your thoughts?)

By the way, I love looking at the sky and/or flying in my lucids... might be beginner, but it is rewarding indeed. I do it all the time!

----------


## PercyLucid

Have fun folks!

----------


## gab

Well, I still don't know where the advanced II - falling stars - came from. There were votes for advanced II, but none of them was this one.

----------


## woblybil

Why did someone forget to post a link to this for all  us wingers? 
 I flipped the world upside down this month accidentally.. ::yddd::

----------


## gab

> Why did someone forget to post a link to this for all  us wingers? 
>  I flipped the world upside down this month accidentally..



Sorry, I didnt notice if this was in the Task club place. I only noticed that its in the regular place now, one day early. Sorry, wobly.

----------


## gab

*Basic* Task i - While lucid, recall your name, where your sleeping body is in waking life, where do you live, work or go to school at, and where did you grow up. What else can you recall? Recall as much as you can. - *success*





> 4. TOTM - Total Recall
> 
> Not sure where I am, but I'm still in the air, hover-flying. I decide to do the Recall totm. Try to see how much you remember from waking life - your name, where you live, work, grew up, and anything else.
> 
> So I thing about it and say my full name, my parents name, place where I work, I clearly see that I'm at different place than my parents. I stop there, because I realize that I remember EVERYTHING! I could go on. I'm a bit surprised and very happy about how much I remember. I'm also wondering a bit if I am not awake.



It was so much fun. Incredibly enough, I also remembered things I recalled in my last lucid and I chose to leave those out of this recall session, and just recite the new items.

Did this, and some other, personal goals, which I'll be focusing on this month and perhaps beyond.

TOTMs and personal goals - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## gab

All those beginner tasks debate from above was moved here http://www.dreamviews.com/tasks-mont...f-topic-8.html

----------


## woblybil

> All those beginner tasks debate from above was moved here http://www.dreamviews.com/tasks-mont...f-topic-8.html



I was about to suggest that to avoid the clutter when/if we get busy  ::yddd::

----------


## Letaali

Hey, my suggestion made it! My name is misspelled though :p

I like the other advanced task too, and I was planning on doing the bonus task well before this month! I was inspired by the game Gravity Rush 2, where the MC has a guardian, cosmic cat in her case, that grants her the ability to manipulate gravity. She uses it to fly by making herself fall in different directions. Falling towards the sky means basically the same as flipping the world upside down. I wanted to start by summoning my own guardian, which I did in a non-lucid dream already. Should make summoning her in a lucid dream easier. ^^

----------


## PRtitohp5

A few days ago, I received an email from Dream Views inviting me to start posting again, and it reminded me how DV is the best lucid dreaming motivational tool I've ever encountered! So, I decided to give a try to the basic tasks yesterday and this is what happened: 


*Spoiler* for _Basic task #2_: 



 ...foud myself getting lucid in just the beginning of a new dream. This time I was indoors, in the exact room where my sleeping body was. I was chatting with my little cousin's DC when I regained lucidity. Again, I decided to bite the first solid thing I saw, which this time happened to be a metallic doorknob. Ouch! Just the thought of it made me uneasy... I already knew that pain was possible in lucid dreams. Either way, without thinking it too much I lowered my head and took a bite to that round probably-bronze doorknob. At first it felt very weird and a little painful, but I then got myself in one of those "mind over matter" mindsets and took a bite right off of that metal doorknob... I then proceeded to swallow the chewed-up doorknob piece, it gave a realistic metal aftertaste.

Before I proceded to get out (OBE style) of the house... for some reason I decided to try the task I just did one more time. Lol. It was just such a weird new experience... This time it was a new door (the door to get out of the house)... the doorknob was very different... not a round one... this one was more like a "handle"... I took a bite clean off! And to my surprise, this one didn't taste like metal at all... it actually tasted like lemon... or more like lemon starbursts! 




Right after completing the previous task, this happened:


*Spoiler* for _Basic task #1_: 



Walking up the street, I suddenly found myself in a place that doesn't exist in real life (as opposed to the familiar neighborhood replica of the "OBE" style dream I was just in). The place looked really clean. There were buildings all around. 
I was in an almost oblivious state, when it struck me "the TofM!!" I quickly decided to try basic task #1 after stabilizing for a moment. More stable, I started to recall everything that the task requested: name, where my body was, where I go to university, etc... And to say the least, it felt very weird -as I expected it would. Here I was, recalling stuff about "myself", when I was not even exactly in my body... I got one of those "the universe is truly stranger than we can suppose" feelings. Just wow... to contemplate your life from that unfamiliar state... 

Anyway, I decided to get into one of those self-created buildings that were all around me. Feeling contemplative after this task, I kept recalling stuff about myself... I started to see how much I've changed over the years, from elementary school until now... "I used to be an ignorant little kid," I thought. "And now? I'm a f*cking mystical journeyer of the dreamscape, man!," I concluded, feeling elated. 

I continued doing random stuff for a while. It was a nice little lucid.




Lucid dreaming is awesome  :smiley: 

Full dream

----------


## RelaxAndDream

yesterday i had a pretty funny lucid but i didnt properly prepare my goals so i was just going with the flow. i had some nice flying, morphing of advertisment and unsummon of some people. i saw some acid like fluid horizon and actually did some acid again with no effect... (never works when lucid...)

finally at the end i remembered a post of gab with her doing some tasks and i remembered the first basic:


*Spoiler* for _Completed Basic I_: 



so after the dream got unstable and i engaged with the dream instead of focusing on the sounds of waking reality sipping into my dream. after stabilizing i find myself in a bed? atleast in a room sitting. suddenly i remember Gab´s previous dj entry. finally i remember a task. i speak out loud and say my name, my age, where i live, i think about my waking body and i know its in MY bed next to my GF (but interestingly i imagine a different room/setting where the bed is in) i know the city i life in etc. i notice that i remember everything with ease. i have to smile because even tho i remember everything i cant remember the other tasks xD well good enough. i feel my focus shifting again to my waking body and this time i just let it happen. i loose visuals and suddenly notice me talking to a friend of mine. after some sentences i assume this still has to be kind of a dream and i wake up for good and move to be sure.  





this task was actually pretty funny. especially thinking about my waking body. i assumed it would be harder or i might wake up or something but it was no problem at all and kind of meta thinking about the waking body while sleeping  :smiley: 
i also noticed that i focused my visual to the upper right and closing my eyes slightly because of "concentrating" to remember.

----------


## Patience108

Hi guys - goals look great and inspiring- love all the new beginners help too :smiley:  

I am hoping to get inspired after nice lucid dream this morning flying through the night sky...was thinking a lot about LDing yesterday and got on DV's for first time in ages  ::D:  

Happy fulfilling Lucids everyone! Missed you all!

----------


## iThousandSunny

[Basic] -[Gab? Waking Recall?(No name)/Karla? Take A Bite?(No name)] - [success] - [First I attempted to recall successfully my waking life information. Name,age,parents,waking body location,etc. after this,I stopped myself and rubbed my hands together to increase stability before moving onto biting something. First,I bit into the bed coverings taking a chunk out of it. Lol Tasted like fabrics,I tried once again,but a piece of thread got stuck between my teeth. I couldn't recall any other tasks,so I went to leave,but took a chunk out of the door. It had no taste,but I was able to create a pleasurable taste of a burger,but remembered I'm a vegetarian. Lol and changed it to specialty fries from a local restaurant.
] - [http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/itho.../deild-81427/]

----------


## gab

> A few days ago, I received an email from Dream Views inviting me to start posting again, and it reminded me how DV is the best lucid dreaming motivational tool I've ever encountered! So, I decided to give a try to the basic tasks yesterday...
> 
> Lucid dreaming is awesome



Amen to that : D   ::welcome::  back!





> finally at the end i remembered a post of gab with her doing some tasks and i remembered the first basic:
> 
> this task was actually pretty funny. especially thinking about my waking body. i assumed it would be harder or i might wake up or something but it was no problem at all and kind of meta thinking about the waking body while sleeping 
> i also noticed that i focused my visual to the upper right and closing my eyes slightly because of "concentrating" to remember.



IKR? I was so surprised at how easy it was to recall. But I only recalled what I prepared to recall before bed. I was even wondering maybe I'm awake? haha





> Hi guys - goals look great and inspiring- love all the new beginners help too 
> 
> I am hoping to get inspired after nice lucid dream this morning flying through the night sky...was thinking a lot about LDing yesterday and got on DV's for first time in ages  
> 
> Happy fulfilling Lucids everyone! Missed you all!



YESSS! and Thank YOU! and  ::welcome::  back! patience. You have been missed : D





> [Basic] -[Gab? Waking Recall?(No name)/Karla? Take A Bite?(No name)] - [success] - [First I attempted to recall successfully my waking life information. Name,age,parents,waking body location,etc. ...



 ::welcome::  to TOTMs, iThousandSunny : D happy to have you here!

When you get a chance, don't forget to suggest some tasks that you would love to do here http://www.dreamviews.com/tasks-mont...on-thread.html
Since you got wings this month, you will also be able to vote on which to pick for next month tasks.

btw, I love your nick

Great job, everybody!  ::flyaway::

----------


## iThousandSunny

Thank you very much,Gab. I'll definitely vote and try to come up with something to contribute.

----------


## EddieDean

I'm back from a year-long break and I have learned a lot about motivation and dedication since I left. I think I may finally be up to the task of making this a true hobby instead of something I come back to once or twice each year. I really love the beginners tasks, since my lucids are often that short and they give me a workable goal. I hope to get my wings this month!

----------


## RelaxAndDream

Tonight i did the other Basic Task and tried shortly bonus:


*Spoiler* for _Basic II_: 



i find myself in an apartment, i think i am already lucid for some time (i wrote down different sequences where i am lucid but i cant tell what was first and if they are linked by NLD or if i just dont remember the transitioins). i remember the TOTM and i think i already hold a cup of tee/coffee i instantly bite in the cup. it is hard but i can bite it of and chew it without a problem. it has no taste. i bite into the counter top. same structure and no taste. i look at the counter top and it looks interesting because its a round hole that is perfectly smooth. i touch it with my hand and it feels interesting. i remember biting into a third thing but i cant remember if it was the table or a stone or something but again same texture and no taste. i thought about the taste thing and that i would like to taste. i know if i concentrate on it tere will be eventually taste. i remember approaching a stereo equipment or record player and while thinking about the tastething then there is a transition again? i think i feel like waking up but i remember another personal task. so i rub my hands and ground in the dream and the dreamscene changes... 
i also remember to shortly try to flip the dreamscene with some hand gestures but this approach is not really working so i let it go.

----------


## woblybil

> Tonight i did the other Basic Task and tried shortly bonus:



Whew....FInally someone! This is a very bad month for tasks so far  ::yddd::

----------


## naturespirit

I'm back.  :smiley: 

Just had an excellent OBE so hoping for more!

----------


## ShadowLilla

I did the Basic Task i and made a DJ entry, but I don't know how to do that spoiler thing...I feel dumb. Someone tell me and I'll edit this. And I could have linked the DJ entry but apparently I can't until next week.
Edit//Thanks for the help, woblybil! So here's the dream (I didn't cut anything out as it's not that long):
*Spoiler* for _Basic task #1 success_: 



At first I was outside near my house and there were random people there. For some reason, they were a threat to me. I can't really remember this part. However, I realized it was a dream (there was no particular reason how I knew) and flew away. I wanted to fly to my crushes house, but one of the people at my house wouldn't let me and made me return home somehow. It was a boy, and one of the "cool kids" (or teenagers). I flew faster and then he couldn't do it because I was so far away already. While on the way to my crushes house I stopped because I realized I could do one ToTM, the recalling one. I succeeded. It was cool. I didn't know I could do that. I also looked at my environment and sky just for fun. The houses there looked cartoonish. The sky was boring. It wasn't even blue. I continued and realized I could fly faster if I was heading down rather than up. There were trees. Finally (this sounded like the trip was long but it wasn't) I got to the house. I made myself small and used some hole instead of a door (????logic ::lol:: ) to go inside. I saw though the walls and felt uneasy. Rooms were small. My crush, his sister and his brother were there. I talked to his sister. Then the dream ended.

----------


## woblybil

> I did the Basic Task i and made a DJ entry, but I don't know how to do that spoiler thing...I feel dumb. Someone tell me and I'll edit this. And I could have linked the DJ entry but apparently I can't until next week.




Go advanced, There's a little square icon that looks like a tv screen and says spoiler when moused over.click it and write or paste between the spoiler brackets..
Don't feel dumb...It only took me a year  ::yddd::

----------


## gab

> ... I stopped because I realized I could do one ToTM, the recalling one. I succeeded. It was cool. I didn't know I could do that. ...



Congrats and welcome to Dreamviews!

What did you recall?

----------


## ShadowLilla

> Congrats and welcome to Dreamviews!
> 
> What did you recall?



Thanks! 
*Spoiler* for _What I recalled_: 



I recalled my whole name (three first names and surname), where I live, go to school and am growing up (same city  ::lol:: ), my school's name, where my body is IRL (mine and my sister's room and bed) and also the city (still the same) and hospital where I was born. Then I thought it was enough or something and didn't recall anything else.

----------


## RelaxAndDream

i tried Advanced I two times this night but i failed.
here the snippets:


*Spoiler* for _Failed Advanced I_: 



...and i get spontaneously lucid. i tell my gf "you know what that means? we can do what ever we want." i do some TK on a cow/horse or something smaller. i let it fly to me and land it but it looks dead. i try to reverse time with my ring but it doesnt work and i loose interest. i turn around and we move up a hill. i remember the totms. i ask my GF "hey behind me is a mirror right?" "nope"
 i turn around a little more and ask again and again she just answers: "no" "oh come on you always just say no..." i turn around with expectation and suddenly everywhere are some black big kind of televisions standing around. i approach some to see if i can reflect myself. the reflection is pretty bad and distorted. i am not happy with it and dont even try to change some of my appearance. 
some NLD part starts where i talk about the beautiful clouds. 
i find myself in a old street. in the background i hear someone talk about refunding some money. the sums are pretty high for indian standards but it seems that it changed to euros. i see two guys sitting in a building. i decide to walk thru the backdoor. i have a glass ball and let it levitate with TK. i pass them and i enjoy the effect of surprise that i came from the back and not the front door. i leave the building and find lucidity again. i remember the task again and again i want to make a mirror appear behind me. i notice a shop with a big glass front and i go there to see if the reflection would work there. i can see myself more or less good. i start to swipe with my hand infront of my nose to change the appearance. i feel like shortly have a animal nose but i am still not happy with the quality of reflection and i turn around. i can see a big proper mirror on a wall. i approach it and wonder if it might be to high. i also consider to put it down on the ground. i think i have a FA while approaching the mirror. i look at my alarm clock and the time makes no sense but corrects itself after a short touch. "ah probably it had to synchronize... i look in my dj and notice that it has some corrections in red with it. i cant remember which teacher it was and try to find a signature then i google the name in the signature because i cant remember the name of the teacher.... and i wake up for good.

----------


## PRtitohp5

Wow man, I really need to practice changing stuff up! I attempted the advanced tasks. I failed one, and the other one, I don't know, I let you guys decide. 


*Spoiler* for _Advanced #1 (Success??)_: 



I found myself in a replica of the house I was sleeping in, and quickly I set out to do the tasks. It wasn't a particularly vivid lucid. But, for some reason, the laws of physics were on point (in a lucid that I was supposed to change myself in the mirror). 

*Looking at myself in the living room mirror, I tried hard to put some abs and more muscle in my body or something like that. But nothing. After trying hard, the only thing I managed to do was: make myself more tanned.  (and even that, took me some mental acrobatics).*

I thought that, maybe, if I went to another, less familiar house, it might be easier to change my appearance I flew to some house in my neighborhood (that, for some reason, was near the beach now). I tried to do the same thing in the mirror of this imaginary house. But, as I was taking off my shirt, just at the moment when the t-shirt covered my vision, I lost visuals and woke up...





*Spoiler* for _Advanced #2 (Fail)_: 



After flying to the second house and attempting once more the advanced task #1, I looked up at the sky to see if I could attempt advanced task #2, but it was cloudy and no stars where to be seen... I thought about clearing up the sky and attempting the task... but, I thought: "yeah, if I couldn't give myself abs, I'm not clearing up this sky and making stars fall unto Earth anytime soon." Lol, so I didn't even attempt to do it.



Full dream

Not my best lucid, but I had fun. Maybe next time I do better hehe  ::chuckle::

----------


## PRtitohp5

Hey! So, this morning I attempted the bonus task and failed... fun times either way, haha. (Full dream) Here's the excerpt:


*Spoiler* for _Bonus task fail_: 



*Getting up from the hammock, I tried to turn the dream upside down, right there in my backyard. But I just woke up... or did I? Actually, I was now reappearing in some sort of outdoors courtyard with some tables and chairs in it... but I was upside down! Or was I? It felt like it for a moment, but obviously, I'm not falling down towards the sky or anything. So, I thought, "what's the difference between being upside down or being upright when the laws of gravity seem to be working correctly?" Either way, this time I did wake up.*

I managed to 'chain it up' inducing a DEILD in the form of an OBE-like exiting of my still-sleepy body. I got out of my house through the front door, and I quickly realized that there was some sort of pool party in my front door neighbors. They were actually two pool parties going on! One with a fake blow-up pool, and the other one with a real pool (that obviously isn't there in real life. I could hear sick music coming out of these parties! There were dream characters all over.

*I decided to climb some sort of wall/fence that was dividing both pool parties to jump to the big pool. Climbing up, I felt the hot summer lucid dreaming Sun in my back. It felt so warm and vivid and awesome! Anyway, instead of jumping into the pool, I decided to give the task another try. Feeling that the easiest way to turn the dream upside down was to fling with my feet the wall/fence I was standing on (as if I was doing a backflip with a skateboard), that's what I decided to do. 

Long story short, it didn't work. The dream quickly turned into a hallucination-blob and I woke up. Needless to say, I had fun trying.*




Btw: I'm noticing that I'm having a little bit of trouble with my lucid dreaming 'super powers'. I'm able to induce some fairly vivid and stable lucids and even to fly and explore around and things of that sort, but when it comes to directly changing things (like my appearance, or to turn the dream upside down, for example) or even teleporting myself to random non-existing places, I'm having a bit of trouble! Any tips from you fine oneironauts out there? Is it a power-of-will thing or what?

Thanks in advance!  :smiley:

----------


## KarlaB18

Hey PRtitohp5, a part of my task did say "Are you still on the ground or falling into the sky?". So you may have done better than you think. Was the dream at least visually distorted when you flipped it?

----------


## PRtitohp5

> Hey PRtitohp5, a part of my task did say "Are you still on the ground or falling from the sky?". So you may have done better than you think. Was the dream at least visually distorted when you flipped it?



Hey! Actually, yes!  :smiley:  Visually, the only thing that I got was that I reappeared in some other dream scenario (a courtyard, instead of my backyard), after momentarily thinking that I woke up. But the reason I 'felt that I was upside down for a moment' was that, right after the dream scenario changed, I felt as though my blood was flowing towards my head (as one feels while childishly hanging upside down on a tree branch or something -is the only way I can explain it). Anyway, it was a very transitory feeling and quickly faded when I looked around and noticed that the laws of gravity were working correctly.

----------


## spellbee2

*Spoiler* for _Advanced #2 - Success_: 



I imagine shooting stars falling from the sky, and soon enough I see one falling and landing somewhere. I try willing one to land closer, and eventually one lands on the other side of the street. I walk over to the landing site and pick it up. Its shaped like a star bit from Super Mario Galaxy, and its made of semi-transparent plastic, so I can see something else is inside. I pry it open and inspect its contents - a small perfume spritzer with a white feathery top. I spray it on my arm to smell it - the scent is fruity and incredibly pleasant. In fact, it smells so good that I decide that I have to taste it too, and I quickly spray several times into my mouth, finding that it tastes quite fruity as well. The guy following me asks me if he can look it, so I hand it to him, and he continues to spray it all over my body. The smell starts to be a bit overpowering, but its still quite nice. He stops, and I look down to see that my skin is glowing, and all over my body is a distinct tingling sensation. I feel my body start to lift into the sky, but I soon wake up.




DJ Entry

Fun fact, this is the first TOTM I've completed since I redesigned the TOTM wings back in December.

----------


## RelicWraith

Got basic task 2 done. I aslo thought of doing other ones, but various factors kept me from easily attaining them.


*Spoiler* for _relevant snippet_: 



I looked around in the sand, finding some shells, conches, and pieces of glass. Not solid enough, probably.

After some digging, I finally found a rock, definintely a winner. My brother, Crispin then appeared behind me. He was in a chatty mood, a typical distraction. I told him I'll be with him shortly and commenced the task, ignoring his confused gaze as I bit the stone. Noticed my teeth felt especially brittle and plastic. Still, I chomped on. The rock eventually gave way, where I found some kind of nut inside. A raw almond, specifically, as I soon realized by eating it. Besides a bitter aftertaste, this tasted and felt as the real thing.



Link to journal entry.



EDIT: Now that I'm here, I may as well describe my near misses with other tasks almost two weeks ago:


*Spoiler* for _Director's Cut_: 



Created Sunday 11 June 2017

The visuals were dark and blurred. I was washing my hands in the bathroom. On seeing a distorted reflection of myself on the drain, I realized the dream. First thoughts were on some TOTMs. I tried advanced task 1, only I couldn't (and wouldn't for some reason) look up at the mirror to do so. Thus, I changed course to the bonus task. By simply grabbing and forcing the sink counter, I managed to turn the environment upside down. But, I unexpectedly landed back in bed, and got startled out of the dream.

----------


## PRtitohp5

Such good ones! Nice job, spellbee2 and FireFlyMan. You guys sure have tricks up your sleeve! I would've never thought of something like "grabbing and forcing the sink counter" to turn the dream upside down... The shooting star trick was a good one too. I guess that, for the advanced tasks, imagination is key.

----------


## ShadowLilla

I tried the advanced twice, but I don't think I succeeded  ::lol:: .

*Spoiler* for _Two attemps for advanced ToTM_: 



#1The dream begann non-lucid. I was in some underground cave. It was full of water but I could see and breathe just well. It looked like Minecraft... I was swimming (diving?) around and tried to find exit at some point. I started controlling my actions more and more until I just thought that yeah, this is a lucid dream now. I tried to do the world flipping thing but I got something horribly wrong because I flipped MYSELF, not the world. But the world seems to be upside down on my perspective, so it counts, right? No (or does it??). Okay, I guess it could have worked in some way actually, but it didn't. I tried to keep that pose for a while. It was interesting. Then I woke up.

#2 I got another dream right away (DEILD? Was it?). I was in the same world (I just knew) but not in the water this time. I tried to do it on ground. I didn't have that much control that time, but it was still a LD.

----------


## PercyLucid

Forgot to say, those who can fly, go chain  ::D: 

http://www.dreamviews.com/dreamviews...ly-2017-a.html

Enjoy!!! And sorry for the dalay!

----------


## ShadowLilla

> I tried the advanced twice, but I don't think I succeeded .
> 
> *Spoiler* for _Two attemps for advanced ToTM_: 
> 
> 
> 
> #1The dream begann non-lucid. I was in some underground cave. It was full of water but I could see and breathe just well. It looked like Minecraft... I was swimming (diving?) around and tried to find exit at some point. I started controlling my actions more and more until I just thought that yeah, this is a lucid dream now. I tried to do the world flipping thing but I got something horribly wrong because I flipped MYSELF, not the world. But the world seems to be upside down on my perspective, so it counts, right? No (or does it??). Okay, I guess it could have worked in some way actually, but it didn't. I tried to keep that pose for a while. It was interesting. Then I woke up.
> 
> #2 I got another dream right away (DEILD? Was it?). I was in the same world (I just knew) but not in the water this time. I tried to do it on ground. I didn't have that much control that time, but it was still a LD.



...and I just realized it was bonus task and not advanced. I'm so good at this. Sorry.

----------


## PercyLucid

Thats all folks  :smiley: 

Next tasks are here!

 :lock:

----------

